# Where To Buy Wheat Flakes (in Melb)



## Wolfy (15/6/12)

I have a recipe that calls for '_flaked soft red wheat_'. I presume most health-food type shops sell flaked wheat, even likely the supermarket.

However, '_soft red wheat_' might be an American thing that we don't get here, because I tried calling a food co-op type stores and they didn't have it (or indicate they knew what I was asking for). Briess make wheat malt from red wheat, but I'm looking for unmalted wheat.

Does anyone know somewhere in Melb (ideally SE suburbs) that sells '_flaked soft red wheat_' or failing that, a bulk co-op type place that I should visit for some flaked wheat?


----------



## DU99 (15/6/12)

temple brewing  ..this any help


----------



## Wolfy (15/6/12)

DU99 said:


> temple brewing  ..this any help


I didn't think to look for Torrefied Wheat, but I did search their site for 'wheat', thanks.


----------

